# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Andrea Doria

## Asterias

IΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑ: ITALIAN LINERS

ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑ: 29.083t

ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ: Ολικό μήκος: 213.80m 

ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ: 1.121

ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ: 23,3 knots

HMΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΘΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ: 14 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 1953

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ: Ansaldo Shipyards of Genoa

----------


## xara

Δείτε το βίντεο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4574M...watch_response

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ιδιοκτησία ήταν ITALIAN LINES (όχι LINERS) το πρώτο από τα 2 αδελφά ANDREA DORIA-CRISTOFORO COLOMBO.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να βάλουμε και καμμία φωτογραφία του άτυχου καραβιού. Από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το άτυχο πλοίο βυθίστηκε  ανοικτά του Nantucket (ΗΠΑ) στις 10:15 (τοπική) της 25/7/1956 όταν εμβολίσθηκε στις 23:10 (τοπική) της 24/7/1956 από το Stockholm.
Νεκροί 52 , διασωθέντες 1600.
Τα πλοία <Cape Ann πρώτο και μετά το Il De France > ήταν αυτά που βοήθησαν στη διασωση μαζύ με το Stockholm το οποίο παρ' ότι είχε χάσει την πλώρη του έπλεε χωρίς κίνδυνο βύθισης.
Χθές το NOVA έδειξε έρευνα του History Channel σχετικά με τη βύθιση του Αντρέα Ντόρια με ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

This is the official postcard of the ANDREA DORIA incident issued by an USA based newspaper and USA Marine/Navy rescue center to raise money/funds for their department....

Very realistic.

Cheers

Ships Agent

----------


## starce

Hi Dimas, for us italian shiplovers this is a dramatic
image.
By.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσουμε και ένα κοντινό και δραματικό πλάνο από το λαβωμένο καράβι τον Ιούλιο του 1956 λίγο πριν βυθιστεί. Προσέξτε τις αντλίες που δουλεύουν στο φουλ για να αδειάσουν μάταια τα νερά, και τις ανοικτές πόρτες στην περαντζάδα για την επιβίβαση στις σωσίβιες λέμβους που δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε από την αριστερή πλευρά λόγω κλίσης.


Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε  φιλε TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA για την φωτογραφια που δειχνει   λαβωμενο  το   ατυχο     πλοιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία δραματική φωτογραφία του Andrea Doria λίγο πριν βυθιστεί. Ένα μικρό μέρος της πρόσκρουσης του Stockholm κάτω από την γέφυρα είναι μόλις ορατό που ξενερίζει. Υπάρχει εδώ  http://home.planet.nl/~denne073/pagina43a.html η συγκλονιστική περίπτωση της μικρής Linda Morgan η οποία έπεσε να κοιμηθεί στην καμπίνα της στο Andrea Doria για να βρεθεί αργότερα μέσα στις παραμορφωμένες λαμαρίνες της πλώρης του Stockholm ξαπλωμένη ακόμα στο κρεβάτι της.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Συγκλονιστικο!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ακόμα μία δραματική φωτογραφία του Andrea Doria λίγο πριν βυθιστεί. Ένα μικρό μέρος της πρόσκρουσης του Stockholm κάτω από την γέφυρα είναι μόλις ορατό που ξενερίζει. Υπάρχει εδώ http://home.planet.nl/~denne073/pagina43a.html 
> ..................................................  ..................................................


Αγαπητέ οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ

----------


## Naias II

Θυμήθηκα τώρα την ταινία Το Στοιχειωμένο πλοίο(2002), όπου πρωταγωνιστεί αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο.
Εννοείται, εφόσον είναι του 2002 και βυθίστηκε το 1956 παρουσιάζεται με τη βοήθεια της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## Naias II

Υπάρχει και μια καταπληκτική ιστοσελίδα του Anthony Grillo που ήταν στο πλοίο όταν βυθίστηκε 3 χρονών και είναι ένας από τους επιζώντες.
Υπέροχο σάιτ με πολλές πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες.
*http://www.andreadoria.org/*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς όμως ο Grillo πέθανε και το site έμεινε ημιτελές παρά τις προσπάθειες της αδελφής του να το ενημερώσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Andrea Doria_

Rare and unique British video of British Path&#233;

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=66094

And teh end

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=66309

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το *Andrea Doria* εχουμε ολοκληρο φιλμ της British Path&#233; απο το 1956
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=38810

----------


## Ellinis

Mετά το ναυάγιο του Andrea Doria είχαν κυκλοφορήσει και κάποιες προτάσεις για την ανέλκυση του σκάφους. 

Ας δούμε ένα σκίτσο που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό _Ναυτική Ελλάς_:

Doria.jpg

Tελικά οι σκέψεις δεν υλοποιήθηκαν και τo ναυάγιο παραμένει στα 50 μέτρα βάθος. Τα ισχυρά ρέμματα και ο χρόνος έχουν αρχίσει να επιδρούν πάνω του όπως φαίνεται και σε πρόσφατο σκίτσο του εξαιρετικού Ken Marschall.

ADmarschall.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To σκιτσο ειναι απιστευτο!Η ιστορια του αντρεα ντορια ανηκει πλεον στα ναυαγια θρυλους

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To σκιτσο ειναι απιστευτο!Η ιστορια του αντρεα ντορια ανηκει πλεον στα ναυαγια θρυλους


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι Ben. Μετά τον Τιτανικό είναι το δεύτερο σε δημοσιότητα ναυάγιο του 20ου αιώνα. Έχουν γραφεί πολλά βιβλία για την τραγική αυτή ημέρα του Ιουλίου του 1956 που οδήγησε στην σύγκρουση των Andrea Doria και Stockholm με την βύθιση του πρώτου που συμπαρέσυρε στον βυθό 46 άτομα ενώ 5 σκοτώθηκαν πάνω στο δεύτερο. Μερικά από τα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο είτε καινούργια ή μεταχειρισμένα για αυτούς που θέλουν να μάθουν περισσότερα είναι:

1. Desperate Hours Richard Goldstein
2. Saved! William Hoffer
3. Alive on the Andrea Doria Pierette Domenica Simpson
4. Collision Course Alvin Moscow
5. Out of the Fog Algot Mattsson

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω για τη βιβλιογραφια TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.Το ναυαγιο το ειχα δει πρωτη φορα σε ντοκυμαντερ στην τοτε ΥΕΝΕΔ οταν ημουν κατω απο 10 ετων και μου ειχε κανει ασφαλως μεγαλη εντυπωση.Εκτος αυτου το ατυχο πλοιο ειχε και ενα πολυ ευηχο ονομα που δεν το ξεχνας ευκολα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ήταν το πρώτο νεότευκτο υπερωκεάνιο της Ιταλίας μετά τον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο και μαζί με το μεταγενέστερο αδελφάκι του Cristoforo Colombo ήταν το ναυτικό καμάρι της Ιταλίας. Η βύθισή του τσαλάκωσε την υπερηφάνεια των Ιταλών και οι πληγές έκαναν αρκετό καιρό να επουλωθούν. Το Leonardo da Vinci του 1960 βοήθησε να ξανασηκωθεί το γόητρο της Ιταλίας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μερικές δραματικές φωτογραφίες από την βύθιση του Andrea Doria από το βιβλίο του William Hoffer Saved!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα δραματικες στιγμες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και συγκλονιστικες εικονες!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ναυάγιο θα μπορούσε να είχε πολύ περισσότερα θύματα αν το πλοίο δεν επέπλεε τις σχεδόν 12 ώρες από την σύγκρουση με το τεραστιο ρήγμα στην δεξιά μπάντα, δίνοντας πολύ χρόνο για την εκκένωση των επιβατών από τα πλοία που έσπευσαν στο ναυάγιο. Όσοι χάθηκαν σκοτώθηκαν από την σύγκρουση και στο σημείο που η πλώρη του Stockholm εμβόλισε το Andrea Doria υπήρχαν πολλές καμπίνες επιβατών και λόγω του προχωρημένου της ώρας που έγινε το δυστύχημα (23:22), πολλοί και ιδίως τα παιδιά ήταν στα κρεβάτια τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κάτι που βρίσκω συγκλονιστικό στην όλη ιστορία είναι η τραγική φιγούρα του καπετάνιου του Andrea Doria cpt Piero Calamai ο οποίος ήταν εμπειρότατος και ήταν στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι με το Andrea Doria πριν αναλάβει το Cristoforo Colombo. Έζησε την υπόλοιπη ζωή του απομονωμένος με βαθειά οδύνη χωρίς να είναι αυτός ο κύριος υπαίτιος της σύγκρουσης, χωρίς να καπετανέψει ξανά, και τα τελευταία λόγια του πριν ξεψυχήσει πριν από μερικά χρόνια ήταν: "Είναι ασφαλείς οι επιβάτες μου?"

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντα τα ναυαγια θρυλοι εχουν τετοιου τυπου ιστοριες ειναι παρατηρημενο!Παντως τα ιταλικα υπερωκεανια ειχαν αυτες τις πινελιες που μονο οι ιταλοι ξερουν να βαζουν, για να ξεχωριζουν χωρις ποτε να ειναι κραυγαλεα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

SOS DE ICEH SOS HERE AT 0320 GMT LAT. 40.30 N 69.53 W NEED IMMEDIATE ASSISTANCE
Το μήνυμα που εξέπεμψε το Andrea Doria.

Εδώ το link για το τεύχος του περιοδικού Life με πολλές φωτογραφίες από σκηνές του ναυαγίου:
http://books.google.com/books?id=cEg...epage&q&f=true

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.carlonordling.se/doria/doria.html υπάρχει μια προσέγγιση των τελευταίων στιγμών πριν τη σύγκρουση. Χωρλις να μπορώ να ελέγξω τις παραδοχές στη σελίδα μια που δεν έχω πρόσβαση στη βιβλιογραφιά του δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα συμπεράσματά του είναι σωστά.

Από τη σελίδα αυτή έβαλα τα τελευταία στίγματα των βαποριών*, μια ένδειξη των πιθανών στιγμάτων από αναμέτρηση για το στίγμα  στις 3:05 GMT τη μοιραία νύχτα (πιο πολύ για να προσομοιάσω πως θα αφαινόταν σε ένα σύγχρονο ARPA RADAR) και το στίγμα από το σήμα κινδύνου (που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) στον αμερικάνικο χάρτη 12300 (μπορέιτε να τον δείτε εδώ). Προφανώς οι ζώνες διαχωρισμού κυκλοφορίας δεν υπήρχαν την εποχή του ατυχήματος και αν υπήρχαν πιθανότατα δεν θα είχε γίνει.
Στο χάρτη παρατηρούμε ότι υπάρχει χαρτογραφημένο ναυάγιο πολύ κοντά στο στίγμα του σήματος κινδύνου και σχετικά κοντά στο στίγμα που δίνουν οι διάφοροι δύτες. Οπότε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το χαρτογραφήμένο ναυάγιο είναι το Adrea Doria.
Untitled-1.jpg

Untitled-2.jpg

*Το τελευταίο ακριβές στίγμα του Adrea Doria ήταν στην παράλλαξη του καραβοφάναρου Nuntucket (το έχουμε δεί εδώ) και το τελευταίο στίγμα του Stockholm λήφθηκε με ραδιογωνιόμετρο στις 2:30 GMT (δείτε εδώ για το ραδιογωνίομετρο), αντιθετα το στίγμα στο σήμα κινδύνου λήφθηκε σύμφωνα με τη σελίδα με το πιο σύγχονο βοήθημα της εποχής το LORAN.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντα μισούσα το κακομούτσουνο Stockholm που βούλιαξε το πανέμορφο Andrea Doria!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο Ιταλικο φιλμ του *Andrea Doria* και αλλων πλοιων εδω http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...DE68255C186874

----------


## Ellinis

Στη σελίδα αυτή έχει μερικές τρισδιάστατες απεικονήσεις του ναυαγίου, ενώ στο facebook εδώ έχει ανέβει ένα εντυπωσιακό βίντεο με "υπερπτήση" πάνω από το ναυάγιο

----------

